
Show HN: CheckYourDesign – A simple service to present designs to clients - ismaelmc
https://checkyour.design/
======
ismaelmc
Hello everybody, this is the first version of our WIP project. Users of the
service can create projects, add images to them and get a URL to a public page
where the images will be simply and beautifully displayed. This eliminates the
need to send multiple emails with attached images, and in turn allows fast
iteration as the client just needs to refresh the page to view newly updated
images.

